# Mi auto rc no anda



## sebb22 (Ene 17, 2011)

No se si este es el tema indicado pero mi auto rc eléctrico no anda. Ya probé ponerle pilas nuevas y abrí el radio control y el auto, me fije si estaba todo en orden pero nada. Cambie la frecuencia y tampoco.

No se si este es el tema indicado pero mi auto rc eléctrico no anda. Ya probé ponerle pilas nuevas y abrí el radio control y el auto, me fije si estaba todo en orden pero nada. Cambie la frecuencia y tampoco. (tampoco lo choque, dejo de andar asi nada mas)


----------

